# clown tree frog



## AgentGraves (Sep 12, 2012)

Anyone keep clown tree frogs? if so what are they like? quite cute compared to my pacman frog lol

also what heating works best for them


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Dont really know that much about them mate but they are a very pretty tree frog. They seem to be very popular at the minute. Saw some adults in a shop near me a few months back and they looked great!


----------



## AgentGraves (Sep 12, 2012)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> Dont really know that much about them mate but they are a very pretty tree frog. They seem to be very popular at the minute. Saw some adults in a shop near me a few months back and they looked great!


cool, ive heard they are the same as looking after red eye frogs almost, theres a cute little one in my local shop for £25


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Stunning little frog but properbly the shyest treefrog ive ever had, never seen them in the day even if i tried feeding them. I was actually given one the other week as a sort of rescue i never see that either until the lights go out in the viv. 

Richie


----------



## AgentGraves (Sep 12, 2012)

richie.b said:


> Stunning little frog but properbly the shyest treefrog ive ever had, never seen them in the day even if i tried feeding them. I was actually given one the other week as a sort of rescue i never see that either until the lights go out in the viv.
> 
> Richie


cool, i am liking the looks of them what size viv have you got


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

go for a 45x45x60 (high). @ £25 you cant go wrong really - shoot some pics up if you get it.


----------



## AgentGraves (Sep 12, 2012)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> go for a 45x45x60 (high). @ £25 you cant go wrong really - shoot some pics up if you get it.


Wow that big for 1 frog? The clowns only get 2-3cm I was told a 10g would be fine?


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Don't really know a lot about them but if there anything like red eyes > when the lights go out they come a live and need to 'stretch their legs'. I keep 22 adult red eyes with no more than 3 frogs per 45x45x60 viv. If you buy the little guy and watch him hunt at night you'll see what I mean.


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> Don't really know a lot about them but if there anything like red eyes > when the lights go out they come a live and need to 'stretch their legs'. I keep 22 adult red eyes with no more than 3 frogs per 45x45x60 viv. If you buy the little guy and watch him hunt at night you'll see what I mean.


This is spot on advice for most species of tree frog. A lot of tree frogs are really deceptive and do nothing all day and then go mental at night so these 1 inch long things end up being all over the place. They really will use all the space but most pet shops will cram these frogs in to 30x30x45 Exos and let you happily walk off with your new purchase without completely cluing you up. Plus with that much room you can cram it with plants .


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

ronnyjodes said:


> This is spot on advice for most species of tree frog. A lot of tree frogs are really deceptive and do nothing all day and then go mental at night so these 1 inch long things end up being all over the place. They really will use all the space but most pet shops will cram these frogs in to 30x30x45 Exos and let you happily walk off with your new purchase without completely cluing you up. Plus with that much room you can cram it with plants .


Yes, you'd be amazed at how much space treefrogs can use.


----------



## AgentGraves (Sep 12, 2012)

cool thanks for the heads up on the viv size, glad i know now as i dont think i will have room for that viv


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I've been after these for ages! Could never find any, so got darts instead. £25 is a good price!


----------



## AgentGraves (Sep 12, 2012)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I've been after these for ages! Could never find any, so got darts instead. £25 is a good price!


cool, shame its only one available as i would have liked a few...


----------



## mantella (Sep 2, 2007)

I keep mine in a viv with a ceramic bulb. Nice frogs though.


----------



## AgentGraves (Sep 12, 2012)

mantella said:


> I keep mine in a viv with a ceramic bulb. Nice frogs though.


what temp, viv size do you use/have


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Does it not get too hot with a ceramic heater?What type of guard do you use to prevent the frogs from being crisped?


----------



## mantella (Sep 2, 2007)

I don't use a gaurd but i best start because i have peeled two frogs of this heater already lol.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

mantella said:


> I don't use a gaurd but i best start because i have peeled two frogs of this heater already lol.


I seriously hope that's a joke, in the style of your recent spamming/trolling. If not, I would definitely want to report you for animal cruelty and negligence.


----------



## mantella (Sep 2, 2007)

Just because someone disagrees with the regulars here it does not make them a troll lol.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

But... We know for a fact you are one!


----------



## mantella (Sep 2, 2007)

How lol


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

By looking at your post history. Unfortunately some of the stuff has been deleted with the pointless threads they were in, but I would advise people not to trust a word you say.


----------



## mantella (Sep 2, 2007)

I don't need to justify myself to anyone on here. All i do is argue with people. It don't make me a troll.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

mantella said:


> I don't need to justify myself to anyone on here. *All i do is argue with people.*It don't make me a troll.


Kerching!


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

I can see another thread being deleted here.

Just to clarify to the o.p. incase they are new to amphibians,please dont use a ceramic heater with amphibians.Most amphibians only require temperatures "around" normal house temperatures.They dont need the high temperatures that some reptiles do.


----------



## mantella (Sep 2, 2007)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Kerching!


 
So disagreeing with people makes you a troll ?

And colin, I helped you out with your 'not' L.macrotis. Show some respect.

No one else here would have pointed that out to you. and you know it.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Its nothing about respect or not.

I know that you, or your friend,Vivki,Stephen or whowever know what you are talking about but why offer advice that you clearly know is wrong to a potential newby? Just to argue or cause an argument? Whats the point of that?

I have been back to the importer and he is confident that they are macrotis,but as you said they could be one of three or four species as the fauna of west africa is poorly documented.


----------



## mantella (Sep 2, 2007)

I do use a low wattage ceramic but it is covered with no way for the frogs to get to it. It provides them with low gentle heat. 'Room temp', which to most people is 20c, is too low for a lot of tropical frogs in my opinion unless they are montane.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

True, but I find that regular fluorescents and their starters increase the temperature enough in my house.The only species that I find that needs high temperatures is the Waxy Monkey Frog and they are in my reptile garage where it regularly gets up to 90f.


----------



## AgentGraves (Sep 12, 2012)

colinm said:


> I can see another thread being deleted here.
> 
> Just to clarify to the o.p. incase they are new to amphibians,please dont use a ceramic heater with amphibians.Most amphibians only require temperatures "around" normal house temperatures.They dont need the high temperatures that some reptiles do.


Yeah gotcha mate, research done, just gonna use a heat mat and 15w exo bulb in the canopy plus an led for night viewing

Thread went rather off topic lol


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

They often do.
Be careful if you want to breed them,usually they are very many more males than females imported.


----------



## AgentGraves (Sep 12, 2012)

The shop only. Has one clown frog so may just keep one unless another shop has females?


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

The problem is that when they are caught in the wild males are more easily caught.They call and are found more easily.I brought some back from holland for a friend but the seller would only sell one female to three males for this reason.

If you are keeping them as a pet this would be irrelevant though.


----------



## AgentGraves (Sep 12, 2012)

Am I right in thinking that with frogs you can keep males together as part of a group or is that with only certain species


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

In this species multiple mles will be fine.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

AgentGraves said:


> Am I right in thinking that with frogs you can keep males together as part of a group or is that with only certain species





colinm said:


> In this species multiple mles will be fine.


In some species, notably various darts, males or even females can be fiercely territorial, but as Colin says, with these you'll be fine- just don't be surprised if males outnumber females- as noted above, they are easier to find and catch!


----------



## AgentGraves (Sep 12, 2012)

If I could find more clowns I would be tempted to get a few more


----------

